# How do knee wraps work?



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

What's the thinking behind them?

Tried them for the first time this week and felt a lot easier to shift the weight. Could all be in my head though.

Are they used as support or do they actually help in the lift?

Sorry if it's a stupid question.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe by increasing heat around the joint and also adding stability. Interesting question though. I'm sure you'll get better answers than mine!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Depending on thw wrap they can deffionately aid in lifting bigger loads!

A cheep wrap will do as god says, warmth etc. A good heavy wrap, wrapped well will increase the amount you can lift. Increased stability around the joint.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

They are mainly to help against injury, keeping tendons, cartalage, fluids and conective tissue where it should be, if all these things are in place then your lifts will improve, your conective tissue and tendons will get stronger also helping your lifts.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Decent wraps done very tight can add a lot to your lifts, I've been able to get over 50kg out of them before


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

i've been thinking of getting some tommy kono knee wraps, does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Knee wraps make lifters feel less likely they'll get injury and probably increase efficiency of underlying muscle contraction (increased confidence and kinesthetic cue).

If you do them right, presumably they'll provide a bit of rebound from the bottom (spring) as well


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

...as phys says I use them mainly for the mental security they provide, i.e. if your shifting some serious weight on a squat or leg press they kind of stop you worrying about your knees and tendons and can focus on your quads and form.

...I also wrap elbows for heavy bench presses or over head lifts partly because my joints are knackered and again partly for that 'mental security' that you may avoid injury going for PB's


----------



## Fill (Oct 31, 2010)

Most powerlifters I know prefer wraps made by Inzer or Titan. You can get them from Pullum sports.

I used to use them a lot but a few years ago I had to have some varicose veins removed from one of my calves and think the wraps probably contributed to that.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Well if you wrap your knees so tight that you can't bend your legs then clearly its going to increase the amount you can squat.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Used to get a rebound out of bottom of the lift, i dont know anyone who uses wraps (myself included) for safety reasons.

If want little extra support and want to keep knee joint warm then get some knee sleeves, if want to add weight to what you lift then get knee wraps.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I use them for the rebound and extra weight, nothing at all to do with safety

I have knee sleeves to keep my knees warm, for the safety reasons, as Dig says above.

If you just want the warmth, go with sleeves. In my opinion when you start using wraps you're no longer raw - it does give you a fair bit of extra weight on the bar


----------

